

Apple Music has 11m trial members five weeks after launching - smackay
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/06/apple-music-listeners-spotify-rival

======
hemdrup
Spotify is terrible for Nomads: As my Spotify account only work in that
country i created it. As i move around in Europe, my Spotify account do not
work. Have had the same issues when trying to pay for a premium account.

I stay Soundcloud :)

Nico.

